# best way to extinguish a chimney fire?



## Ricky8443 (Sep 8, 2014)

any thoughts?


----------



## Jags (Sep 8, 2014)

Chimfex:


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Sep 8, 2014)

Close off all the air, primary and secondary.  if the flue is still tight it will go out pretty quickly.   You want to get it out as quickly as possible, so the metal flue doesn't warp or leak.   A fine spray of water into the stove will create steam that will help snuff it out, but you probably have to open the door do do it.    I have one of the Chimfex flares, but I have never had occasion to use it.  

Years ago I had a chimney fire in my fire place at our home in town..  It was our first fire, after moving in.  The previous owner had a bad wood stove connected directly to the flue, and built up a lot of creosote.  I cleaned the flue, but it was not good enough.  Fortunately we had a tight cover handy for blocking the whole fire place.  (It was left over from cleaning the flue).   I blocked the opening and then went up on the roof with a hose, and put a fine spray down the chimney.  It was out before the Fire Dept arrived.  The terracotta  lining had a hairline crack but seemed to be fine.   That was 26 years ago, and it is still going strong.


----------



## bholler (Sep 8, 2014)

Never put water in a stove to put out a chimney fire it is extremely dangerous to do so.  Your best bet is to shut the stove down all the way.  The flares will work on a small fire but a fire extinguisher will work better.  But again you are safer to just shut down the stove.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 8, 2014)

Not to be a smart . . . uh . . . donkey . . . but the best way to extinguish a chimney fire is to not have one by burning seasoned wood, burning at the right temp (not too cold and not too hot -- thermometers help) and frequently checking and sweeping the chimney when needed. Most of the time when we've been called out to a chimney fire it is either a person burning unseasoned wood, not running the stove right by suffocating the fire or running it too cool or too hot (too cool = creosote production and too hot = creosote reaches ignition temp) or a person who hasn't checked or swept their chimney in who knows when.

That said . . . chimney fires happen. 

First, don't panic.

Second, call the FD. I'll offer some tips and others will offer some tips, but it's always a good idea to have the FD on their way in case things get out of control. You can always call us back and let us know the fire is out . . . which is far better than waiting only to see hot embers catching your roof on fire or the chimney getting nearby combustibles too hot.

Now . . . as mentioned . . . suffocating the fire can help things out a bit. Chimfex flares, damp newspaper thrown on to the fire, baking soda . . . or even ash can help things out . . . or simply cut off the air supply . . . making sure you get both the primary and secondary air sources. An ABC fire extinguisher can also be used as a last resort . . . but it may make a big mess. As also mentioned a fine spray of water will convert to steam and put out the fire . . . but there is a fine line between too much water and too little . . . too much and it can damage the stove or chimney (especially clay liners) . . . too little and nothing will happen.

If you're still waiting for the FD and you feel ambitious you can also climb to the roof and drop down some baking soda or shoot an extinguisher down . . . many FDs carry ziplock baggies full of ABC fire extinguishing powder or baking soda to "bomb" the chimneys in this fashion. On the old style chimneys with clay liners and clean outs we often spritz water on to any hot creosote that has fallen down into the clean out . . . steam is formed and it rises and puts out the fire . . . useful on an old style install, but not so great for direct liner connections.


----------



## bholler (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes i forgot to mention that first step ffjake sorry that is the most important one get the fd on the way first


----------

